# I am new in bore goats, are their dues and don'ts as far as colors?



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Color patterns and body build are some of the things I've been trying to find out I have an idea as far as the body but still could use some more opinions but have no idea what to look for as far as color pattern and color on goats

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any color combination is OK with boers, it all depend son your preferences and likes.
There are paints, dapples, spotted, solids. 

What do you like?


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

I like the apples but they're expensive so I'll probably end up going with some red and black ones

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are expensive yes, but, shop around, you may find one, in your price range, look on craigslist and breeders listings of ABGA and the internet websites for breeders in your area.

Are you wanting just meat goats or are you striving for show or just a good breeding program? 

Hope I answered your question, if not, clarify what it is you are seeking. :thumb:


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Overall I want really good stock and it would be nice if I could have some that were good enough for show that would be wonderful but overall I want a good stock and there's not too many breeders in my area I miss you find one but they're almost 6 hours away and she has a very nice stock and she wants to cut back... I'm in New Jersey and there's not a lot of reasonably priced bore goats around here that are quality.... I'm willing to drive but only so far lol anything over 4 or 5 hours is a lot on me and the animal

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

I live in Milford New Jersey ,that's basically Central Jersey or as I like to say almost PA lol

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

My goal is to find a very good quality buck I found a couple females hopefully I'll be picking up over the weekend... Been working hard in this cold and snow for the last couple weeks getting everything together from fencing to housing I've been wanting to do this for well over 10 years now... And I'm finally setup and a permanent place and I'm ready, fenced in eight acres to start with and have other spots I can have them at too... I'm just trying not to sign too much bull and just good healthy quality that's what matters first to me

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

So if anybody knows anybody I am willing to travel! But not clear across the country lol. I want to find good breeders that are trying to rip you off.... I don't want somebody trying to sell me a overpriced junk I'm not an idiot I'm just still learning :b

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

But I appreciate any and all info I always find it helpful 

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

A little tip if you want dapples  The man I got my dapple buck from was such a nice friendly man and he said every solid color doe he bred his dapple buck to gave him dapples. I really don't have to many solids and they were already bred to my other buck bit I shared this tip with my friend and she did it and got all dapple kids from her solid does. So that might save you some money and get you at least some dapple kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope you find what you are seeking. Good luck.


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

That was basically my plan until I got hit with 800 price tag ...so I really have to do some hunting to find one. I'm trying to find good breeders that I can eventually drive to, 5 hours or less.... I don't want to get him from anybody that I've seen so far because they're just not built how you want them to be built I want to try and find quality and color and yes I know that cost money but I have some time lol but if you hear of one let me know

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

$800 is a very good price, if the goat is super nice.

Remember, if you don't want to pay to much, you may end up with one with faults or of less quality.


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

I can't do it this year ,I'm getting married in May so I figured ill go and pick up the does I want and then I can really hunt around for the exact buck I want later when I can put money away 

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

I've noticed a lot of borgota are crossed there a percentage of bore goats... How does that work as far as sales

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

50 percent 80 percent what's the difference is it just the way they're built or does it have something to do with registering and paperwork?

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Many producers will cross their goats with other breeds to bring in certain characteristics. Often dairy goats so that the does will provide more milk and the babies grow faster; sometimes they cross with other meat breeds that have a higher meat:bone ratio. As far as sales it will depend on who you're selling to and what they are looking for. I think as far as show stock most people prefer 100%, the outcrossing is more for production herds.


----------



## jac-k (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you, you have bin very help full

Sent from my C811 4G using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Also, when buying colored Boer goats, make sure you look past the color and more at the conformation, bite, pigment, and teats of the goat. I have seen some very very expensive colored Boer goats that had terrible conformation.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

When buying any goat should you have a checklist to go over. Health is number one.... Check eyes, nose, body for abscesses or sores, feel for swelling around the jaw too. Next should be conformation... Make sure that doe or buck is sound of its feet and legs, has a level hip and top and nothing really looks wonky on them. Check that they have some volume (depth x length x width... Like in math) to carry babies, produce does that will be able to carry babies and also teat structure. Check the ABGA website for the sheet on acceptable and disqualified teat structure. Then look at breed standard. This is pigment, bite, horn set and teats again. 

I would not just choose a goat because it has good color. Think of this like a car. Heated seats are nice but you aren't going to pick the first truck with heated seats that is lacking in other areas. Thats just an added bonus to a nice overall truck, right? Pick a goat that balances out nicely on all these traits.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with what has been said, great advice.


----------

